
Spain to Invest €90M in Natural Language Processing Technologies - dennybritz
http://www.pangeanic.com/news/spain-to-invest-90m-e-in-natural-language-processing-technologies/
======
manuelh
Well, weird as it may sound (it is election time yes), it was not an empty
announcement. The program was been drafted with the help of relevant
universities, experts, Institute Cervantes and technology departments. Some
technologies like www.Pangeamt.com will surely benefit.

For once, a long-term view ......

------
pvaldes
Promises, promises... unicorns, fairies and elections time.

In the last time the liesident promised to plant 5 millions of trees in Spain.
After the elections, they chopped instead as many old trees in the public
parks as they could. Is naive to take this seriously just right now.

Other possibility is that they are trying to spend as many as they can to pass
the bill to other.

~~~
jesuslop
Or we can say all the same it's good news and be positive.

------
codyguy
Allow me to put a shameless plug for AI / natural language processing
technology with API, [http://www.thatneedle.com](http://www.thatneedle.com)

------
elfogris
This is very weird coming from the Spanish government...

